# dumb remarks by politicians



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You know that when the next election comes around we are going to have to vote for dumb or dumber. So lets try figure out who dumb and even dumber are. That way we don't get dumber in office. I think it would be interesting to keep track of stupid comments contrary to how we think this nation should be operating.

I think yesterday Harry Reide took first place with his statement "the war is lost". I am sure Al Quidea liked his message.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey Plainsman, The Pres. was at my old high school today . Same old crap different venue. So which one is he dumb or dumber? lol

Duckjunky


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Are we winning? looks like a debacle to every one but a few hard core conservatives, A day does not go by that some former supporters of this bunch of lunitics and fabricaters tell me that they were wrong in supporting what is going on. It is already evident that the surge is a failure. How many were killed yesterday?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Even before the new strategy being labeled the surge was started, everyone was being warned by our combat leaders that the violence would escalate in the beginning. Why.......... because the terrorist would attempt to convince the weak minded that the surge was a failure. Apparently on that note they had some of you pegged right away.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

duckjunky said:


> Hey Plainsman,  The Pres. was at my old high school today . Same old crap different venue. So which one is he dumb or dumber? lol
> 
> Duckjunky


Well, he wouldn't be dumber, because he isn't selling out our soldiers, or our nation for political power. You can't say the same for Harry Reide. Put the democrats in charge and that great sucking sound you hear will be our nation going down the drain.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

duckjunky said:


> Hey Plainsman, The Pres. was at my old high school today . Same old crap different venue. So which one is he dumb or dumber? lol
> 
> Duckjunky


[Plainsman quote]
Well, he wouldn't be dumber, because he isn't selling out our soldiers, or our nation for political power. You can't say the same for Harry Reide. Put the democrats in charge and that great sucking sound you hear will be our nation going down the drain.[/q uote]

If you take your fingers out of your ears I am pretty sure you will hear the LOUD SUCKING SOUND. Hey man republican or democrat,they are all saying the same thing they were a year ago. Somthings gotta change.... Its not getting any better. Also I applaud your opinion and would give my life so you would have the right to express it. 
Duckjunky


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If you take your fingers out of your ears I am pretty sure you will hear the LOUD SUCKING SOUND.


I have been hearing it since the mid 1960's. It's just that the slope is getting more slippery, and more steep. The war does need to change. We need the pansy liberals to get their nose our of this war and fight a war as if it was a war, not a classical dance. We have the ability to win this war within months, but the liberals constantly want us to fight with both hands tied behind our back. They need this war to be lost for political advantage. The Washington liberal has no shame, nor honor.

The only reason people vote liberal is some is in it for them at the expense of others, but they don't care. They are the party that takes from the productive and gives to someone else. They buy votes with the sweat of hard working people. We have class warfare and everyone is taught to hate the imaginary rich.

Free money is great, but their is always a hidden price.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Gohon and Plainsman ...........Remember when I told you this war was over and the only thing we were going to accomplish by sticking it out, was to increse the names on the war memorial?

These people in Iraq are savages and have no concept or desire for Democracy. They are not worthy of the lives of our troop's. DIRT PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> These people in Iraq are savages and have no concept or desire for Democracy. They are not worthy of the lives of our troop's. DIRT PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Our troops aren't giving their lives for the Iraqi people, they are giving their lives for all of us and the future safety of this country. If you're to ignorant to comprehend that, then I can't help you but the words at the end of your statement is exactly what I think the VT shooter probable thought about himself above others. Nice going Bore, you just regulated yourself to the bottom of humanity with your racist remarks.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

So that's how it's going to be Gohon, because I openly voice my opinion "all be it a contravesial one" I am regulated to the bottom of humanity? You put me in the same class as a homicidal maniac and to boot I am now a Racist?

I would expect that from a left wing looney but not from the right. Ah but I almost forgot the right has it's looney's too!!!

I look at it this way and to be honest I do have an elitest attitutde, that is I do hold myself and other American's "even YOU" above all other's. No matter what backround you may come from if you are an American you are my countryman and I hold you in higher regard than people from other nation's.

If that makes me a racist than I am one, but I think you should look it up in the dictonary and rethink your post!

I am very suprized at your responce did you not fight for this country, did you treat the enemy the same as your own!? You above all other's know what war is like ,"don't you think we should pick fights that we can win"!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This war is not winnable if we have to fight terrorists and liberals, but if liberals would get out of the way it would be winnable. Liberals are like a ball and chain in a footrace.
Bore as for racist I think Gohon noticed your comment of "Dirt People". You may not be aware of it, but it is a term used by some white supremacist groups. Reading your posts I think you were comparing Americans to the relatively uncivilized terrorists. They are something alright, but I wouldn't know what to label them other than radical and uncivilized.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Bore, the enemy was only my enemy while the war was on. When the war concluded the enemy became my friends. People on a battle field are there only because their government sent them there. They have wives, children, girlfriends and everything that we have. In this war we are not fighting a country but that is apparently what you want it to be about. You really don't get it do you. We are not fighting the Iraqi people. We are fighting fundamental terrorist. A couple of those terrorist captured on the battle field turned out to be Americans so how do you justify that. Of course I place Americans first and my country first but that doesn't make me any better as a human being as those who also place their country first. You insulted a race of people you know nothing about and you've done that several times in the past. Your ranting shows you don't understand what this fight is really about so I guess I shouldn't be surprised that you know nothing about the Iraqi people. I don't care if you are right or left, that kind of ignorance is a insult to America in and of itself.

As for the question whether we should pick fights we can win.........of course we should pick fights we can win. But I have a news flash for you, we can and should win this war in Iraq. It is not the terrorists that are defeating us. It is our own people, the stupid ones that constantly claim we can't win, that only are concerned about their own welfare and power that is defeating or will cause the defeat for us. I stand by my earlier post..... no rethinking needed.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Bore .224, you got it all wrong man! They aren't dirt people, they are ********! Geesh, get it right! :wink:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Jiffy said:


> Bore .224, you got it all wrong man! They aren't dirt people, they are ********! Geesh, get it right! :wink:


Let's try to keep the racial slurs to ourselves, ok?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Langager,

I understand you do what you have to do.

Call them what you may, I would still rather put a well placed shot in their cranial vault than look at them. They are trying to kill us. Maybe we should kill them first. I am indifferent to the way they feel.

For the record, ******* was a bit strong and I apologize to you. Not to them! Repercussions be as they may, I stand behind my previous comments.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Call them what you may, I would still rather put a well placed shot in their cranial vault than look at them. They are trying to kill us. Maybe we should kill them first. I am indifferent to the way they feel


The board has rules we all have to follow but I agree, the libs in our govt cannot see the truth on this issue, its going to come down to a real bad war sooner or later.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Plainsman, you said:


> but if liberals would get out of the way it would be winnable. Liberals are like a ball and chain in a footrace.


How does our demise in Iraq relate to liberals when Bush has done whatever he has wanted and received everything he has asked for when it comes to fighting the war in Iraq??? Now the liberals are to blame for the way the war in Iraq is fought?? You are something else!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gohon said:


> Bore, the enemy was only my enemy while the war was on. When the war concluded the enemy became my friends. people. I don't care if you are right or left, that kind of ignorance is a insult to America in and of itself.
> 
> .


Mabe so but your kind ignorance is getting American's killed. I am sure your freind's in North Korea and North Vietnam agree with you! :eyeroll:

The real problem is folk's like you are running the country Gohon!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DJRooster said:


> Plainsman, you said:
> 
> 
> > but if liberals would get out of the way it would be winnable. Liberals are like a ball and chain in a footrace.
> ...


They are hampering the war, because when someone gets killed they want it investigated. They treat our soldiers as if they are all criminals. They are not looking for bad terrorists, they are on the constant look out for bad Americans. They demoralize our soldiers while bringing hope to the enemy.

Simply ask yourself this. If you are a terrorist and you know everyone in America agrees with the president what hope have you? If you are a terrorists and you hear the American media say that 60% of the Americans are against the way the president runs the war, do you have more hope? If you see the liberals in Washington looking for bad Americans and criticizing the soldiers do you have still more hope? I hope you will be intellectually honest with us about these questions.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Mabe so but your kind ignorance is getting American's killed. I am sure your freind's in North Korea and North Vietnam agree with you!


Gee Bore......... now you have the Koreans and Vietnamese on your hate list because we have fought them in the past. One can only assume that the British, Germans, Japanese, Mexicans, Turks, Italians, French, Chinese and a host of other nations are on that little hate list of yours, not to mention all the American Indians in this country. You do remember we have fought all of those people at one time or another right......... Which half of Americans have you decided to hate as a result of the American civil war? You do know about that war don't you........ probable not. Al Quada is our enemy Bore. Terrorist are our enemy. Suicide bombers are our enemy. The Taliban are our enemy. The Iraqi and Afghan people are not our enemy. Keep going Bore, I'm sure you're really impressing everyone ...............


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gohon I never said I hated anyone and I do not have a hate list so stop spinning my words that way.

The only thing that is true is this , YOU have failed to see my point of view and I have failed to convey that pont of view to you! Or possibly because you are my senior you fail to give credit to my opinions. Either way I dont give a dam, time will reveal the truth!

The venom in your posts shows who has the hate in his heart!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Venom? I'm not the one calling a entire race of people names. And I do understand your point of view. For you that is the real problem in that I and everyone else understand where you are coming from. There is no spin and I'm not putting words in your mouth. You don't have to use the word hate for anyone to be able to understand what you are insinuating with your comments. What you wrote is as plain as day.

You're right about one thing though, this conversation is pointless, off topic and I know you don't give a damn. Only thing proven here is politicians aren't the only people that make dumb remarks. With that said I'm through with this conversation between the two of us.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Our troops aren't giving their lives for the Iraqi people, they are giving their lives for all of us and the future safety of this country.


That's true and freedom is a wonderful fringe benefit for the Iraq people. Lets just leave it at that and drop the argument that is generating hard feelings. 
Gohon, I understand what you are saying. Bore224 I think I understand what has happened for you also. Do any of you in the armed forces remember what we Americans have called people in war? It is a psychological defense. We called Germans Krouts, North Viet Nam soldiers Gooks, etc. Soldiers do it so that they don't feel so bad when they have to shoot someone. It is a psychological ploy to ease the mental pain of killing. It served to partially eliminate hesitation, and hesitation in a gun fight is a killer. In times gone by the government encouraged it. In the current politically correct world we discourage it. Age, region of country, experience and many other things control what we say.
I understand what both of you fellows are saying. Drop the argument for a while and give it some thought. I really doubt there is hatred on anyone's part here. Have a great day ---- seriously----both of you.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I visit the local AFB and national guard camp for work and talk quite a bit with miltary personnel.

In almost every setting in which the war comes to the topic at the table, I have kept my mouth shut and just listened. I am told that "without a doubt this is nothing short of being Bush's war".

My wife and I vacationed in Arizona this winter for a short stint of time. While there we stayed with a former marine who says the exact same thing.

I don't need some politician giving me some crap when I hear from those who have been there and served telling me this is not our war, it is Bush's war.

This is the biggest reason why I do not support us being in Iraq. I fully supported Afghanistan, but not Iraq. This isn't from watching CNN or Foxnews. This is because the men and women who serve our country tell me this is wrong to be there.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Plainsman,

You said, "They are hampering the war, because when someone gets killed they want it investigated. They treat our soldiers as if they are all criminals. They are not looking for bad terrorists, they are on the constant look out for bad Americans."

First of all I don't believe because someone asks a few questions about what is going on in Iraq that they are anti war and you think this is why we are losing the war in Iraq? Man o man, you really don't know what is going on over there do you. I thought you were better informed than that but...you said it!! The reason why the war in Iraq is going so bad is that the Iraqi people can't seem to get together on the issues. And the longer we stay and the more of them we kill the less likely they will see us as their friends. Probably the worst thing that the Bush policy allowed to happed is that it has allowed the Iraqi government to not have to step up to the plate and take control of their problems. By the American people pressuring the Bush administrations to start finding some solutions it has also pressured the Iraqi government to start finding some solutions to their problems because that is in fact the problem. Lets start seeing some Iraqi solutions. Until they have the will to do it we will not be sucessful in Iraq and the Iraqi government will not be sucessful in Iraq. Now the big questions is how long is this going to take and what will the price be in resources and American lives. The American public has grown impatient and justifiably so. Our leadership has no answers to these questions so that is why we must continue to repeat our questions. The war on terror will not be won or lost in Iraq like some would like us to believe and when people try to tell us that this is the only way it can be they think we are simple and naive and that is just not the case. We need to ask questions because 3000 American's have been killed in this war. Blind is the last thing we should be!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with a lot of what you have to say. However, I think the president and congress should be talking more behind closed doors and setting this problem. When they start arguing about a date for pull out two things happen. The good thing is it makes the Iraq government step up to the plate as you said. However, it also gives the terrorists a timeline to when they no longer need to fight us. I would guess that Bush had already told their government behind closed doors that this will not go on forever.

What I don't like is the political grand standing the liberals are doing. To me it looks like they are trying their best at every turn to hamper the effort in Iraq. I would say they are doing it so in 2008 they can say "We told you so".

If congress is truly concerned why is it only democrats that are so worried our soldiers are committing atrocities? Murtha called his fellow Marines murderers or at least suggested it. That is really lowering America for his political advantage. I remember arguing with the liberals on here about a soldier murdering an Iraqi. The fellow was playing dead so he would get the chance to kill one of ours. A soldier hollered he has a gun, he is playing dead, and shot the man. He was right, and the liberals and media would have sacrificed this man's integrity, his freedom, and punished him severely simply all for political advantage. Militant Tiger was calling him a murderer, and so were others on here. With no evidence. They man was proven innocent wasn't he? These are the demoralizing and security endangering actions of radical liberals. Risk America for their power.


----------

